# *Stiff*horse*



## *iona* (Aug 12, 2009)

hiya
iv been riding and looking after a horse that i maybe buying. Shes always been stiff but recently has become very stiff in her front legs espcially in her right shoulder. (In the canter she becomes very stiff in her back and neck aswell) 

Her walks really nice rounds herself once warmed up!
Her trot feels like riding a wooden lame horse
She finds it really difficult to canter round the school as keeping her in canter round a corner is difficult

Although she can loosen up a little in trot, and stretch and round in walk

Just wanting some advice if theres any excercies or supplements to help as shes a lovely horse or just best to stay away???


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like the horse needs its back,neck and pelvis checked over by a qualified practitioner to me,defintly dont sign up for anything until its been fully checked out,this sounds like
a horse i recently bought,he developed severe napping behaviour,turned out he had a old injury,a fractured pelvis,that had healed itself


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

is she an old horse? an old mare i used to loan was quite stiff when i first starting riding her as she hadnt been ridden for years. the more riding i did the more she seemed to loosen up.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Zayna said:


> is she an old horse? an old mare i used to loan was quite stiff when i first starting riding her as she hadnt been ridden for years. the more riding i did the more she seemed to loosen up.


my 20 year old was like that when i first got her,she would amble down the road as lame as a donkey! by the end ofthe road she would be finecod liver oil,cortiflex and other glucostimine/chlorintin supplements will help if this is the case,but i would still have her vetted.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

yep Zay was the same. sometimes if weather had been crap and she hadnt gone out in the paddock for a few days she would hardly be able to walk. a morning running round the paddock would sort her out though! you are right to suggest that the horse is checked out though. was going to have a woman out to check zay's back as she used to get a bit of a sore back after riding but she had to go back to her owner before i had the chance


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

What one person may describe as 'stiff' another or a vet may describe as 'lame'. Don't buy unless you get a vet check or you could get a load of trouble. Supplements should not be necessary on a horse unless there is an underlying condition. If there is find out what the condition is first and make sure the horse will be able to do what you want.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Definately get her checked out by a vet. Supplements that we have used and worked for us: Cortiflex, Run Free. (Yet I don't think Run Free is on sale anymore - it's manufactures went bust - I think)


----------

